# Ingested bone pieces-throw up?



## C's Mom

I hope one of the vets get back to you soon. I have read here that people give their dogs bread if they injest anything sharp but I'd hold off till you hear from the vet. Hoping Ike is ok.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Daisy has thrown up bone fragments before, it is worrisome. But she's always been okay. Personally I wouldn't induce vomiting, his stomach seems to be doing its job. 

Has he thrown up more than once? He probably is just fine, Paula. When Daisy's done this, it's been one or two throw ups and everything is back to normal.


----------



## paula bedard

I couldn't get a hold of anyone yet. 
I am reading online and the advice is to induce vomiting to make sure everything is out of the stomach, so I gave Ike a small amount of hydrogen peroxide, less than 1/4 cup in a turkey baster, but he's not thrown up yet. He's had his morning bowel movement, which was fine, no bone pieces. If he still hasn't thrown up in another 30 minutes, I won't bother to give him more peroxide. 

He's only thrown up the one time...the pieces he threw up this morning were rounded, no jagged edges, so that's good...

Thanks guys, I appreciate your input.

I hadn't heard of giving bread...I did give him an egg mixed with peanut butter, in hopes that the mixture would coat anything coming up, making a smooth exit. He loved it...maybe why the peroxide's not working?


----------



## Jo Ellen

Yeah, the bone pieces are all in his stomach, I wouldn't expect to find any in his stool. My guess is he's thrown up most of them already.


----------



## paula bedard

I hope you're right. 

I will scour the yard today to make sure I get all the pieces up. Hubby hit the bone and it went everywhere.


----------



## Ranger

Ranger as thrown bone pieces on occasion. He used to throw them up whenever he was given a pig or cow hoof from the pet store when he was on his kibble diet.

Since starting the raw diet, he's only thrown up bone once - a sharp piece of beef neck that I didn't take away from him in time. He threw it up the next morning, stomach was a little tender for awhile, then he was fine. That was the second week of eating raw. On his 5th week, I gave him another beef neck bone and he swallowed the sharp fragments. I was waiting for a vomit in the morning but there was nothing - he was totally fine. His system has gotten better about digesting bones and such.

If you feed a primarily kibble diet, I'd stay away from the "softer" bones that can break off into sharp pieces like cow and pig feet, just to be safe.


----------



## paula bedard

These were huge buffalo/bison bones that looked like a dinosaur's knuckle. Ike could barely get his mouth around one. Hubby hit it with his tractor and pulverized sections of it, sending them flying. Ike must of grazed around the yard eating the pieces. I've picked up everything I can find and thrown them into the trashcan.

As I rule, I don't give bones, but thought these were safe...


----------



## Ranger

Ah gotcha - Ike was probably thinking your husband did it on purpose just for him! My old border collie Jake would wander around whenever the farrier was out and eat all the hoof trimmings. We'd rarely make the 40 min car ride back to the house before Jake would vomit them all up. Puke in my old truck - nice.

Hope Ike's feeling better soon!


----------



## paula bedard

He never did throw up and I've gone ahead and fed him his breakfast. He seems to feel fine, though his eyes look a little sad to me. Don't know if it's him tummy with the peroxide still swooshing around in there or the fact that all the bone pieces have been picked up. He doesn't want to come in, he's lying in the garage on his dogbed.


----------



## Karen519

*Paula*

Paula

I think he will be fine.
Smooch and Tonka have at times eaten bone pieces from the femur bones I buy at Petco.

What kind of bone was it?


----------



## nixietink

Paula-was the peroxide new? If it is expired (or even a few months old I think) it has lost its effectiveness and won't work.

Sorry you are going through this with Ike. I'm sure he will be just fine!


----------



## Phillyfisher

+1 on fresh peroxide. Needs to be fresh. Pour some in your kitchen sink. Does it fizz? If not, you need some new peroxide. At this point he probably already threw up what wasn't going to pass. Hopefully he chewed whatever is going thru his system well. He will probably be fine. Saying a little prayer for Ike to pass it all uneventfully.!


----------



## Sienna's Mom

Sometimes I have to trot Sienna around the backyard to get the peroxide to work. I feel for you, we've been through this a bit with Sienna. Fingers crossed all is okay in his tummy.


----------



## nixietink

Sienna's Mom said:


> Sometimes I have to trot Sienna around the backyard to get the peroxide to work. I feel for you, we've been through this a bit with Sienna. Fingers crossed all is okay in his tummy.


Oh, silly Sienna. I remember all the scary incidences.


----------



## Debles

Oh Paula, sorry I missed this so far! Poor Ike and poor You!
I bet Ike threw up all that he had eaten. I can't believe the ER vet doesn't answer! GEESH!
Ike is probably bummed that the bones are gone and wonders what Mom made him drink!


----------



## Sienna's Mom

Debles said:


> Oh Paula, sorry I missed this so far! Poor Ike and poor You!
> I bet Ike threw up all that he had eaten. I can't believe the ER vet doesn't answer! GEESH!
> Ike is probably bummed that the bones are gone and wonders what Mom made him drink!


Yes, I would bet that it's a fizzy tummy. If you can't put your mind to rest, maybe get an ultrasound/xray? I think giving him his breakfast could only help coat whatever is left in there.
:crossfing


----------



## paula bedard

Thanks for the replies everyone. Ike never did throw up after the peroxide... The peroxide is old but still fizzes. I thought about that too, but since it fizzed I assumed it would work. He seems fine now, running around the yard and barking back and forth with the Golden across the street. There is a new dog park that we plan on taking him to today. I've had bad experiences at other dog parks, hopefully ours will be different.

I am very disappointed in the Emergency Vet services here. My Vet linked to the E-Vet services in our County, which never did pick up my phone call. I will let them know tomorrow when the office is open. 

Thanks again for Ike's well wishes.


----------



## Karen519

*Paula*

Paula

I hope you and Ike have much fun at the dog park!


----------



## paula bedard

I decided against the dog park today, to let Ike's stomach do what it's gonna do. I'll take him tomorrow. It's a brand new park not far from my home, actually where I would take Sam and let him roam in it's pre-park days.

Thanks everyone for checking in on Ike. I was scared at first, but I've calmed down now and I'm sure he's fine. He's behaving normally and being his usual nutty self.


----------



## Muddypaws

I'm glad Ike is feeling better, was the bone cooked or raw? Cooked bones splinter and can be sharp. You may want to give him some bread just to be safe. I keep a couple loaves of white bread in the freezer just in case. 

I didn't realize that the HP needs to be fresh, guess I will throw out the bottle (it's a couple years old) and get a new one just in case something happens. Good to know.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I would definitely let your vet know about your experience with the emergency vet -- that is so wrong. I hardly think your vet would deny that, I'm sure they'll do some talking internally 

But glad Ike is okay now


----------



## paula bedard

I will let my Vet know about my experience this weekend. If this had been a dire emergency, I could have driven 45 minutes into Annapolis to the Animal Hospital, but I should have been able to access someone by phone for immediate help & advice, rather than being bounced back and forth between switchboards and never getting a human on the other end.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just seeing this post. I'm so sorry for your scare yesterday. How is he doing today? I would definitely complain about the emergency vet. That is just terrible!


----------



## paula bedard

Ike seems fine. He seemed fine yesterday too. I was a mess though. He never did throw up again. He's eating and drinking normally and has gone to the bathroom without a problem.

I'll let me Vet know about the E-Service Failure when they open.


----------



## C's Mom

Glad Ike is doing OK. I wonder how many people, like you Paula, were desperate to talk to the E-vet and never got through.


----------



## Merlins mom

Glad Ike is doing okay. That would have scared me to death!


----------



## fostermom

I am so glad that Ike is doing fine! It's really scary that the EVet doesn't even bother to call you back.


----------

